# Ipad air 2 / vibrations



## Ardienn (23 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de m'acheter un ipad air 2. Venant d'un ipad 2, le changement est assez radical, et dans le bon sens. Excepté un point : il vibre énormément lorsque les hauts-parleurs sont actifs.

J'étais bien au courant de ce petit défaut car j'avais parcouru plusieurs sujets sur ce point. Cependant, je lisais que le phénomène se révélait à 50% du volume. 

Dans mon cas, il vibre même lorsque le volume est au 2e cran, limite au son minimum ! 

Alors ma question est la suivante : votre ipad vibre il même lorsque le son est à  20-25%, voir moins, ou le phénomène se révèle t il qu'au son max ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Ardienn (23 Avril 2015)

Je rajoute que dans mon cas, l'ipad vibre même en façade.


----------



## PLATOX28 (24 Avril 2015)

Bonjour !
Moi aussi , même au minimum il vibre !!


----------



## Ardienn (24 Avril 2015)

Merci pour le retour!
Entre-temps, je suis passé à l'applestore et ils vibrent tous de la même façon... donc bon..


----------



## adixya (24 Avril 2015)

Ou ça vibre moi ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça franchement, mais je comprends a ça puisse gêner. Les niveaux sont bien inférieurs sur l'iPad air de 1ère génération.
Mais bon il n'a pas Touch ID...


----------



## Ardienn (25 Avril 2015)

C'est clair, je vais le garder finalement car il est vraiment top. En comparaison de l'ipad2, c'est la claque!


----------



## adixya (25 Avril 2015)

Ah tu m'étonnes !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2015)

Les vibrations c'est les limites du toujours plus fin. Mais un étui doit permettre de les atténuer.

En tout cas, le mien, je l'utilise installé dans l'étui smart case d'Apple et je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir un vibromasseur dans les mains.


----------



## Ardienn (26 Avril 2015)

Et oui, j'imagine. J'avais hésité à prendre la smart case également. Mais comme le mien ne quitte que rarement le canap', j'ai opté pour la cover et pour ne pas abimer le dos, il est posé en permanence sur une revue. Mais du coup, ça vibre façon vibro, c'est vrai.  

Me demande ce qu'ils vont sortir de nouveau pour le air 3. J'ai pas mal hésité avant de le prendre.. Puis je me suis dit que 6 mois à attendre, c'est long. Vais peut-être le revendre un mois avant pour me prendre le suivant.


----------



## adixya (26 Avril 2015)

En fait cet iPad Air 2 est si abouti que je me demande ce qu'une nouvelle itération apporterait.

Pour moi la seule chose qui manque vraiment, c'est le multi-fenetrage (mais j'ai l'impression qu'apple attend l'iPad pro pour le mettre en œuvre).


----------



## Ardienn (26 Avril 2015)

Oui, c'est vrai qu'il est complet ce device. À part une révolution du côté des batteries, je ne vois pas non plus ce qui pourrait nous inciter au changement. 

Ce qui est intéressant, c'est que les 2 gigas de Ram permettront sans doute de faire face au multi-fenetrage si cette fonction était effectivement implantée. 

Encore que, je me demande si au bout du compte, il ne vaut mieux pas laisser les appareils dans leur OS d'origine. L'ipad 2 ramait un max sur la fin, par exemple... De la même manière, il me semble avoir lu sur le forum, que ceux qui possèdent le Air 1 ont constaté quelques ralentissements depuis ios 8..


----------



## adixya (26 Avril 2015)

Oui j'avais constaté que la lecture de certaines vidéos n'était plus aussi fluide, à l'époque où j'avais encore le Air 1, mais ça a du être arrangé depuis, surtout depuis iOS 8.3.
Mais autant je ne pense pas qu'ios 9 pose de soucis, autant c'est vrai que d'ici 2 générations d'os, il y aura peut être un début d'obsolescence par rapport aux vidéos 12K et aux photos a 1 milliards de pixels lol

Mais pour les iPad, je les vends régulièrement, de façon à être a jour en permanence avec un coût somme toute minime. Donc ça n'a pas trop d'importance pour moi. J'ai déjà revendu 2 iPad Air 1 sans soucis et pour des sommes de l'ordre de 550 euros à chaque fois.


----------



## MaitreYODA (26 Avril 2015)

Salut, moi aussi mon iPad vibre même au 2ie cran, mais ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça. Au contraire, dans certains jeux, je trouve ça carrément utile!


----------



## Ardienn (26 Avril 2015)

@adixya : C'est ce que je pense également faire à partir de maintenant (revendre pour rester à jour). 
Petite question : vous les vendez avant la sortie du nouveau, ou après ?

@MaitreYODA : C'est vrai que ça permet d'être plus immersif


----------



## adixya (26 Avril 2015)

Il faut un peu de patience pour la vente ( j'ai mis un mois à conclure environ à chaque fois) mais je vends quand je peux, en général après avoir acheté le nouveau. Je sais que ça perd de la valeur après la sortie des nouveaux modèles, mais je suis assez raisonnable dans le prix. Je ne prétends pas non plus avoir un iPad quasiment gratuitement chaque année, c'est un petit investissement quand même, mais c'est un plaisir aussi.


----------



## Ardienn (26 Avril 2015)

Et je pense que vous avez raison puisque ça doit quasiment revenir au même prix que l'achat d'un appareil neuf sur plusieurs générations. Moi par exemple, je suis passé par le programme de rachat d'apple (90 euros pour un ipad2 en 64 gigas). Mais au moins, cela permet d'être toujours à jour (en changeant chaque année).
Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## cillab (29 Avril 2015)

bizzare le miens ne vibre pas avez vous essayer en bluethoot sur une enceinte exterieure type BOSE mini soundlink


----------



## lineakd (30 Avril 2015)

@cillab, tu es bien le seul. Je viens de commander une deuxième soundlink et elle magnifique cette petite enceinte.
@pilouti, ce sujet de discussion est un de ceux qui est apparu un des premiers sur web dès que l'ipad air 2 est sortie et je crois qu'il y avait le même sujet pour l'ipad air.


----------



## cillab (30 Avril 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @cillab, tu es bien le seul. Je viens de commander une deuxième soundlink et elle magnifique cette petite enceinte.
> @pilouti, ce sujet de discussion est un de ceux qui est apparu un des premiers sur web dès que l'ipad air 2 est sortie et je crois qu'il y avait le même sujet pour l'ipad air.




je suis désolé mais j'insiste mon ipad air 1 ne vibre absolument pas


----------



## cillab (30 Avril 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @cillab, tu es bien le seul. Je viens de commander une deuxième soundlink et elle magnifique cette petite enceinte.
> @pilouti, ce sujet de discussion est un de ceux qui est apparu un des premiers sur web dès que l'ipad air 2 est sortie et je crois qu'il y avait le même sujet pour l'ipad air.



 désolé j'ais pas tilté c'est lIPAD 2 qui vibre il parait que c'est une mobylette   par contre la MONTRE  elle ne veut pas vibrer  a les FEMMES!!!


----------



## lineakd (1 Mai 2015)

@cillab, même l'ipad air vibre beaucoup moins que l'air 2.
La série "masters of sex" que tu devrais regarder, en vo bien sûr!!!


----------



## cillab (1 Mai 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @cillab, même l'ipad air vibre beaucoup moins que l'air 2.
> La série "masters of sex" que tu devrais regarder, en vo bien sûr!!!



je ne connais pas cette serie je traduis (les maitres du sexe)  ça vibre tu joue dedans ?? ou puis-je trouver ce chef-d'oeuvre


----------



## cillab (1 Mai 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @cillab, même l'ipad air vibre beaucoup moins que l'air 2.
> La série "masters of sex" que tu devrais regarder, en vo bien sûr!!!




 ca y est j'ais trouver ça nique tout l'épisode il lui met la lampe dans le minous enVO a fond mon IPAD NE VIBRE PAS pas de turlute ROYALE change de série LOL


----------

